# Rest In Peace, Bella!



## chickensngermanshepherds (Feb 5, 2017)

:halogsd:
My sweet bella girl had to be but down do to kidney faiure! she was smart, loyal and obedient! She LOVED her belly rubs!






















I'll NEVER forget you Bella girl!
:crying:


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She looks beautiful and well-loved in your photographs.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I am so sorry!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Bella. There is never enough time with these beautiful companions. Take care.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful face!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. RIP Bella.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. Hugs!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss, a very pretty girl, and I am sure a big part of your life.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers sent!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss and I hope the memories of happier times with Bella will be of some comfort to you. She will never really ever die as long as you remember her. Run free, sweet girl!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear. She was a beauty.


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh I am sorry to hear that,

My male GSD King had to be put down for same cause; he was 13 yrs. old.
It was hard for me, but I let him pass with dignity and without suffering.

I think you gave her a wonderful life and she was loved.
You did the right thing for Bella... letting her go was a kind and loving thing for you to do for her and your family.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A true beauty. So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Beachlover (Jul 2, 2017)

I am so sorry.....I wish they lived as long as us! Find comfort in knowing you have given her a wonderful life! What a beautiful fur baby!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

((hugs)) remember the tears area tribute to all the wonderful memories. Rest now Bella


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Awww I'm sorry?


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't know why that question mark is there. Sorry


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry, what a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

